# NCEES Practice Exam 2011 Transpo question 116



## bennyG19 (Mar 31, 2012)

I get a factor of safety of 3.05 and disagree with the solution of 2.8. Am I missing something? The difference is in the moment arm of the triangular section of concrete. I say the distance is 2/3x2', the solution says 2/3'.


----------



## bennyG19 (Mar 31, 2012)

here's the problem in question


----------



## Jacob_PE (Mar 31, 2012)

You are right. An erratta was put out for this.


----------



## bennyG19 (Mar 31, 2012)

i need to get that errata


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 31, 2012)

I've said quite often that the first thing everyone should do before they start studying is check for official errata for all their study/reference sources.

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials/Errata.php

Also, question 116 is the same for all 5 NCEES civil sample question books.


----------



## kenny911 (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you know if the 2004 Green book has an errata... I looked on the website but didn't find anything.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 1, 2012)

kenny911 said:


> Do you know if the 2004 Green book has an errata... I looked on the website but didn't find anything.


I wondered the same thing when I started my studies. Like you, I didn't see anything on-line so I e-mailed AASHTO and asked. They told me they do not have any errata for the 2004 GDHS. However, I believe there is errata for the 2006 Roadside Design Guide.


----------



## kenny911 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok thanks. Yes, I saw the errata but thankfully mine was from last fall so it had all the updates in it. The CERM had a ton. I spent a couple hours writing them all in yesterday.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Apr 1, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> I've said quite often that the first thing everyone should do before they start studying is check for official errata for all their study/reference sources.
> 
> http://www.ncees.org...ials/Errata.php
> 
> Also, question 116 is the same for all 5 NCEES civil sample question books.


I agree, but the problem with the PPI books is the web site for the Errata submissions is down almost every time I try to submit. Frustruating.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 1, 2012)

Jayman_10x said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > I've said quite often that the first thing everyone should do before they start studying is check for official errata for all their study/reference sources.
> ...


Jason, what's weird is I have problems with the PPI errata link at home but not at work so it could be a 'per computer' problem. If you want to list your PPI books (title, printing, edition), I can look up the errata for you and e-mail it to you.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks,

I've got

CERM 12 Edition

CERM Pratice Problems 12th Edition

Construction Reference Manual, Korman, 1st Edition

6 minute solutions:


Water

Geotech

Structures

Transpo


Thanks friend!


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 2, 2012)

Jayman_10x said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I've got
> 
> ...



No prob. I will look this up at work tomorrow (I just tried here at home and, again, no luck). Please let me know which printings you have.

http://powertopass.ppi2pass.com/EMARS/images/cprtmasterwblurb.png


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 2, 2012)

Jason, CERM Ed 12, CERM Pract Probs Ed 12 and Cons Dep Ref Man Ed 1 are done but there are too many Editions and Printings for the 6 Mins - please provide Edition and Printing #s. Also, please post or PM me your e-mail addy. Thanks.


----------

